
Curriculum Vitae of Yuri Orlov [pdf] - bkudria
http://physics.cornell.edu/sites/people/files/Orlov%20c.v.%20and%20pubs%202018.pdf
======
tpaschalis
Very surprised and happy to see this here.

It's so hard to grasp, completely unthinkable to understand the hardships that
people like Dr. Orlov went through, and yet, how they overcame them to do
great things, that truly are still pushing humanity forwards. Puts things into
perspective when we complain about (relatively meaningless) stuff.

I'm counting at least 20 publications along with Yannis Semertzidis (I had the
pleasure of working along him), and a slew of other authors on g-2 and EDM
experiments using storage rings.

When all is said and done, my money on where the next big Physics breakthrough
will come from is this; muon g-2 is probably the most important discrepancy
between theory and observations, in our current understanding of the subatomic
world. People are working hard on pushing the boundaries of Precision Physics,
to build smaller, but orders of magnitude more efficient particle
accelerators, and make history have one more reason to immortalize people like
Dr. Orlov.

